# How big AC motor vs hp/kw



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

markprez said:


> Hi there, im currently trying to work out how big a AC electric motor needs to be to produce aorund 500hp or 370 kw? looking at the Tesla electric car they use a 185 kw motor however they supply no dimensions of how big it is?
> 
> Mark


 
Hi Mark,

Not exactly, but you get the idea. See 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/looking-electric-motor-300kw-22718.html

The Tesla started using the ACPropulsion system, but I believe they have done some things to it. Heck of a nice motor, but pricey.

http://www.acpropulsion.com/technology/gen2.htm

Regards,

major


----------



## markprez (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi, thanks for your post, live looked at the larger 44404T-4 model motor on the site suggested but still cannot find the dimensions of the unit? have you any idea on this?

Also if i was to run two smaller motors, say 150kw each how big would these guys be too?

cheers

Mark


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

markprez said:


> Hi, thanks for your post, live looked at the larger 44404T-4 model motor on the site suggested but still cannot find the dimensions of the unit? have you any idea on this?


Hi Mark,

I am sure the Baldor web site has dimensions, somewhere. It is a standard NEMA frame motor, 440T, I think. It would be the same as any brand 440.



> Also if i was to run two smaller motors, say 150kw each how big would these guys be too?


That site lists:

Dimensions*: 12" dia x 15" long (305 mm dia x 381 mm long) 
Total weight: 110 lb, 50 kg (incl cooilng blower) 

for each motor.

Regards,

major


----------



## markprez (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi there again, been trying to have a look into the ACPropulsion system, i have emailed them asking more information about different power output however no reply yet.

My main question, if any of you guys can help? was:
the ACPropulsion system produced 150 kw of power, how much would the dimensions of the unit change if i wanted to have 200kw, and also if that was broken down into 2 x 100kw motors?

In terms of range of the of the electric car, if i wanted it to have a 200kw output with a range of 220 miles what power will the batteries need to be? 

A friend has found some interesting stuff on lithium titanate batteries which appear to have a better performance than the current Tesla one?

Hope you can help guys

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Art Nova (Nov 17, 2008)

I saw video on toytube of representation Tesla in the UK. And they showed the motor on the stand...and it is about 400*400*400mm. Or may be even smaller.


----------



## markprez (Nov 3, 2008)

cheers for the help guys,

ok so for instance, my scenario for the design is that im using two tesla motors to power my car.

Ho many batteries do i need and how do i work out how much power they need to be? any suggestions?

cheers


----------



## Art Nova (Nov 17, 2008)

I suggest you to read this blog. And I hope you will manage to make calculations by yourself.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Please read the following post "I want to built an EV, where do I start":

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/want-build-ev-do-start-6441.html

Sounds like you just want us to engineer it for you.

You need 2 huge motors, lots of batteries and a some very deep pockets.


----------

